# Tosty arepa o pronty arepa Black & Decker



## yeyailla (Jul 31, 2018)

Quiero abrir la tapa superior de un pronto arepa black decker y no he podido, ya saqué los tornillos y no cede, p*or *f*avor* alguien sugiera otra solución. Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Hay que desmontar la bisagra y tiene un tornillo escondido bajo el plástico de la luz


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 1, 2018)

Disculpa que no te respondí al momento, pero no puedo sacar las bisagras, podrás explicármelo como separarlas, es que soy nueva en esto y no puedo sacar el plástico del led.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2018)

Bienvenido.

Sube fotos detalladas de dicho modelo : *[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)* 

Saludos.


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 1, 2018)

En mercado libre Venezuela puedes ver el modelo, voy a tratar de ponertelo sino sale bien.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 2, 2018)

¿Y todavía la gente usa eso?
En mi casa se compró cuando estuvo de moda, justo ese modelo, ahorita está en su caja guardado en la alacena.
Lo guardamos con poco tiempo de uso y seguimos con el tradicional budare.

Fotos tomadas de mercadolibre.


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 2, 2018)

Arriba están las fotos, gracias quien las puso, pero como estoy en Venezuela hay que arreglarlas, en fin la pregunta ¿Como puedo sacar la tapa donde esta el led?, ya que sugirieron que hay un tornillo, pero no puedo sacarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

Hazle palanca con un cuchillo filoso o un destornillador de relojero


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 2, 2018)

Gracias voy hacerlo y después te cuento. Gracias!


----------



## yeyailla (Ago 2, 2018)

Pude sacarlo e hice su respectivo mantenimiento y encontré un cable suelto, ya lo probé y me quedaron las arepas divinas, gracias!!!!!!!
Ya puedo decir que es una página muy instructiva y la consultaré cuando lo necesite, y a ti Dosmetros gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

Bien que lo hayas logrado  , siempre esconden algún tornillo, muchas veces debajo de las patitas de goma.


----------

